# 67 GTO Frame interchangeability



## Alex (Jul 1, 2015)

What frame will work for my 67 GTO?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Alex said:


> What frame will work for my 67 GTO?


I believe if you do a search in the forums, this has been asked and answered.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Alex said:


> What frame will work for my 67 GTO?


On a budget, any '64-67 Buick, '64-67 Olds, or '64-67 Pontiac A body frame can be used. If you want to replace the frame with the same exact style frame, along with same rear upper spring pockets, you'll want a frame out of a '67 Pontiac Abody or a '67 Buick A body. 

Have pulled and sold many many frames, but am still trying to figure out the difference in the 4 door hardtop '66 & 67 A-body frames and the much more common style from 4 door sedans, 2 door posts, and 2 door hardtops. Both style frames are C channel in the middle. I crawled under a '67 LeMans 4 door hardtop partcar in buddies shop in MN two winters ago, trying to figure it out but but nothing stuck out as odd.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

He doesn't say which GTO he has, if it is a convertible the frame on a '67 is boxed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking at a Motor's Crash book, the '66-'67 Tempest gives frame dimensions, but no differences between 4 DR or 2 DR models, so not a lot of help.

Now looking at the '68 Tempest, Lemans, GTO, & Safari frames as a comparison, here is what is found as different.

4Dr HT, 4 Dr Sedan, & Station wagon have longer side rails, 66.19" versus 62.19" for the Coupe, 2 DR HT, & Convertible.

All other dimensions between 4 DR HT, 4 DR Sedan, Coupe, & 2 DR HT are the same.

However, the convertible shares all the same dimensions as the Coupe & 2 DR HT except at the front frame horns. The overall outside width is 41.34" versus 41.30". The kick up just in front of the lower A-arm attachment shows 7.05" versus 7.03" for the others. Of course the conv. has the boxed side rails.

The Station Wagon also has a longer rear frame rail at the rear (as measured from the same body bushing point in my diagram), 74.38" while all other models are 68.18". It also has a slightly lower rear frame height at the bumper, 9.43" while all other models are 10.63".

So it may apply equally to the '66-'67 frames with the only differences between the 4 Dr models and 2 Dr models are the side rails. All other dimensions would be the same, so 4 DR HT & 4 DR Sedan should be the same. With this, it may be very possible to take a 4 DR frame and cut the side rails down to Coupe or 2 Dr HT length and use them. My book does give a side rail dimension of 65.19" for the '66-'67 frames which I assume is probably the Coupe, 2 Dr HT, and convertible.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Jim, '66 two door and '66 4 door Sedan frames are the same. There were revisions to all A body frames for '67, but again, two door unboxed frames for Pontiac A bodys are the same as ones used in 4 door Sedans. 

My interest in the '66 and '67 4 door hardtop Buick and Pontiac A-body frame mainly stems from not having paid attention when parting one in the early 00's when pulling frames out of parted yard cars. Used to buy quite a few yard cars for solid frames, front lower arms, trinkets, and rearend cores. 

Hollander gives the '66 and 67 4 door hardtop frame their own part numbers, and I knew the '66 & 67 4 door hardtop frames weren't boxed like a convert frame, but was assuming there was some form of reinforcement at some point in the center C channel, as the lack of B pillar along with no door frames on the body, should allow a certain amt of twist to the body. That has to be combatted some way. After examining the '67 LeMans 4 door hardtop at my MN buddy's shop and not figuring it out, it just makes me want to run across another 4 door hardtop down this way, part it to the ground, and take a bunch of pics of the frames center C channel. Have a frame stack and have a few early frames can pull out and compare. Nothing but curiosity.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

PH: "Jim, '66 two door and '66 4 door Sedan frames are the same. There were revisions to all A body frames for '67, but again, two door unboxed frames for Pontiac A bodys are the same as ones used in 4 door Sedans.

OK, that would explain why my book only had the diagram and all the dimensions given. I kept looking for a missing page, but they were all there. The fullsize cars for '66 - '67 had a diagram with all the specific dimensions and their changes from model to model much like the '68 A-body I listed.

Maybe there really is no difference other than the source of the frame? My book lists 3 different manufacturers/suppliers with regards to front or rear sections of the frame rails.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> PH.....Maybe there really is no difference other than the source of the frame? My book lists 3 different manufacturers/suppliers with regards to front or rear sections of the frame rails.


No, the '66 and 67 Buick and Pontiac Abody 4 door hardtop used its own specific frame. I just have not been able to note the difference as have not had the opportunity to thoroughly examine the 4 door hardtop frames with body off the frame. Can only note so much laying on your back with a trouble light. 

From the Hollander 41st edition

Frame interchange # 1204 
Part # 9784511 
Buick Special '66 4 Dr H.T.
Tempest '66 4 Dr H.T.

Frame interchange # 1309
part # 9786305
Buick Special '67 4 Dr H.T.
Tempest '67 4 Dr H.T.

A few points to ponder:

-would a '67 door H.T Buick/Pontiac A-body frame bolt up under a '67 GTO...sure it would. 

-would a '67 GTO equipped with turbo 400, would its crossmember bolt up directly...no, there will have to be mods.
-ordering 3/8" reproduction fuel line and main brake line for said '67 GTO hardtop, will the repro 2 door hardtop/ Post lines fit perfectly with the 4 door hardtop frame....that's a good question and my major concern if have such a frame in my stack and I have an interested buyer.

All the above are concerns, and whether one sources a frame as an individual, or sources them as I do as a vendor/seller/restorer, need to know what am up against... have to get it right the first time with no surprises.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is another thought I had, not knowing the answer. Might the 4 DR HT have an additional frame mount OR rubber support somewhere near its middle like the convertible to provide added? Is it possibly a re-design that adds a frame-to-body support directly under the center door post to prevent sagging - maybe a lesson learned on the '66 frames?

I wonder if one of the Flat Rate books would shed any light. I have a couple that I believe covers those years and they have part numbers. I may have to dig them out and check.


----------



## boway (Nov 17, 2015)

*Frame*



Pinion head said:


> No, the '66 and 67 Buick and Pontiac Abody 4 door hardtop used its own specific frame. I just have not been able to note the difference as have not had the opportunity to thoroughly examine the 4 door hardtop frames with body off the frame. Can only note so much laying on your back with a trouble light.
> 
> From the Hollander 41st edition
> 
> ...


Hey Pinion head,

Are you anywhere near El Paso that you could look at a 1967 Skylark 4 door hardtop?

Thanks! boway


----------

